# Training Blades



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

I saw the No Lie training blades mentioned again in the Support Forum. Has anyone tried these? Do they work well?

I went to a cutlery store while traveling and tried to get a folding knife and corresponding trainer but was told only Spyderco makes the trainers and the store doesn't carry them. I did get to try a CRKT folder that had a grip with the general shape of the WORTAC knife that had been mentioned. It also had a secondary lock after the folder had locked into position that was activated by the thumb to insure that the blade would not fold back in.

Now that I'm aware that I can get a trainer blade for a non-custom knife I definitely want one. I'm guessing that I'll have to order one from an online dealer.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

This may be something you already know, but depending on the cost of the training replica, it may be quicker and maybe more cost effective (depending on price of trainer compared to real knife and shipping) if you buy two real blades and file or grind one down. 
Or if you have time to research it and explore there are a lot of inexpensive "knock off" knives out there that feel and weight close to your more expensive Sydercos, benchmade etc... You could buy one of those and grind those down. 
Or if you have the ability or know someone with the skills you could have them make you a replica. We had a guy around here who made replicas of our carry knives, the weight was close, and the shape and the way they fit in our hands was awesome. They don't allow us to practice opening and closing, but there great for training. 
Also, check out a couple of knife magazines and you may find them cheaper there.....
Goodluck
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *This may be something you already know, but depending on the cost of the training replica, it may be quicker and maybe more cost effective (depending on price of trainer compared to real knife and shipping) if you buy two real blades and file or grind one down.*



Thanks for the advice! I am a bit reluctant to grind them down but perhaps I shouldn't be. What would I use so as to not leave uneven edges that could still rip or cut?

I will flip through the knife mags. at the local bookstore again.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I am a bit reluctant to grind them down but perhaps I shouldn't be. What would I use so as to not leave uneven edges that could still rip or cut?
> ...


The way I understand the process is In order to take off the blade, use a course grinder and round the blade, then take some fine grade files on the uneven edges. When you use a file on the blade make sure the blade is clamp down securely (which is a given I know). If you only have files, that will work to, just more time consuming. 
Keep in mind that some steels will be harder then others. That is why i suggest to hunt down a replica that is similar to your carry knife. The steel is usually softer then the more expensive ones. 
Bob


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

You cab get a review of the No Lie Blades on the Kumite E-zine

http://martialarts.mybravenet.com/techniques.htm

From what I have heard they are to be very nice pieces of equipment.


----------



## DWright (Jan 13, 2002)

Ask your cutlery shop.  I have several shops that will dull a blade for me for under $5.  The first time I asked the guy almost cried as he dulled the blade, but it was safe to use in class.  It was also fairly easy to chalk the dulled edge.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

But why ruin a beautiful blade?  I would never thinking letting anyone touch any of my Gil Hibben knifes so I can use themin training with someone.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *Ask your cutlery shop.  I have several shops that will dull a blade for me for under $5.  The first time I asked the guy almost cried as he dulled the blade, but it was safe to use in class.  It was also fairly easy to chalk the dulled edge. *



That is a good idea. 
Thanks
Bob


----------



## DWright (Jan 13, 2002)

We're  talking about replicas and knock offs when grinding the blade.  No one in there right mind would grind an expensive one.  (unless they are independently wealthy perhaps)


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *But why ruin a beautiful blade?  I would never thinking letting anyone touch any of my Gil Hibben knifes so I can use themin training with someone. *



I agree I would not do that with a HIbben knife either. I keep all my really pretty knives in a safe, waiting for the one day I can build a display for them. I would do that to a $35  spyderco, or a columbia river, and especially to these "knock off" $10 clip its you can find at the corner stores...... It helps when practicing interia openings, and quick draws. I have met numereous people who are actually pretty good at handling blades who get overzealous and get tunnel vision while training at home and end up cutting a family member. I have never done that because I don't play with knifes in front of my family. It makes them to nervous.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 13, 2002)

I found this site on the FMA FAQ:

http://www.trainingblades.com 

They have aluminum training blades from $14.95 and up.  They look good, but I haven't used them so have no clue as to quality.  Also, I don't know if the price is good or not.

Ray Dionaldo, of Filipino Combat Systems, makes training blades and sells them here:

Warrior Craft training knives 

Warrior Craft is the official blade maker for the Sayoc Kali family.  Looking at their prices, they're higher than the site I posted above, and seem to be of similar construction.  I have had the opportunity to use these blades, however, and found them to be durable, comfortable, and well balanced.  The two FCS instructors I've been training with own several of the blades, and we've had fun with them 

Cthulhu


----------



## DWright (Jan 13, 2002)

I have used both aluminum and plastic training knives, and I don't care for either.  The weight is all wrong.  I use them I just don't much like the feel.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

I personally like my Joe Arnold training blade.  I only paid $40 canadian for it so it would be like $20 American.  Nice weight, good feel.  I believe Renegade sells a lot of them.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *I have used both aluminum and plastic training knives, and I don't care for either.  The weight is all wrong.  I use them I just don't much like the feel. *



I could say much the same.

I appreciate the links and suggestions. Having a knife shop grind down the blade for me seems like a viable option. I really want a training knife as nearly iedntical to the live one I actually carry as feasible.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

Cthulhu
 Thanks for the sites..... 
Bob


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 13, 2002)

No problem. 

I may end up going to the local flea market to pick up a couple of cheap folders.  At my local flea market the fixed blade knives seem to flimsy...bend too easy where they connect to the hilt and whatnot.

Cthulhu


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 13, 2002)

i offer a complete line of training blades but the ones rob is talking about are exclusive designs for the wmaa but can be purchased through warrior's den .com if you are interested in some training blades email me at jaybacca72@hotmail and i will send you some photos of them or check out joe arnold knives on the house of ronnin site ((gou's site)he has a link there.
btw you get 50 cents on the dollar and 20yrs experience with the maker. larry hartsell said they were the nicest training knives he has ever seen.
later
jay
ps thanks for the plug rob hope to see you soon.


----------

